# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Lufta në Kosovë dhe arsyet e këtij konflikti

## Klevis2000

Lufta në Kosovë dhe arsyet e këtij konflikti

Ndonëse jo si objekt i veçantë , marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-jugosllave gjatë luftës amerikane , marrëdhënie të cilat janë përpjekur të mbrojnë pozicionet zyrtare të qeverisë si dhe trajtimin e tyre në histografinë e vendeve të tjera evropiane si ajo angleze franceze si edhe në hisografinë e përkatësisë .Pikërisht këto marrëdhënie kanë zgjeruar edhe marrëdhëniet midis Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, në varësi të marrëdhënieve që kishte ky apo ai vend me këto dy vende. Diplomacia ndërkombëtare për problemin e çështjes shqiptare çdo gjë e shikonte në nivelin politik dhe paqësor  me qëllim ruajtjen e hapësirave të Ballkanit.Kjo gjë e ashpërsoi situatën duke bërë që të mos ketë dialog shqiptaro-serb pa konflikt të hapur.
Serbia ka qenë nismëtare( vetëm në Luftën e Dytë Botërore) dhe pjesëmarrëse në të gjitha luftërat që janë zhvilluar në Ballkan në 150 vitet e fundit. Ndryshimet demokratike që ndodhën në Evropë pas viteve 1988 ndikuan edhe në kosove edhe në viset e tjera shqiptare në Jugosllavi. Ndërsa në fillim të vitit 1989 me qindra kosovarë manifestuan kundër dhunës së pushtetit serb që synonte të likuidonte autonominë e krahinës. Qëllim ky  për pavarësi nga vetë Serbia.( Marrë nga Deklarata e Akademise së Arteve dhe Shkencave te Kosovës , viti:1990)Lufta e Kosovës si një çështje edhe e Shqipërisë si një reagim eventual , ku të gjithë shqiptarët ishin të armatosur,  do  të përbënte kërcënim serioz për sigurinë ballkanike duke transferuar destabilizimin edhe brenda anëtarëve të Nato-s.Greqia dhe Turqia me interes jo të njëjtë për zgjidhjen e konfliktit rajonal, duke mos arritur të lëkundnin qëndrimin e fortë të Tiranës zyrtare, dhe duke mos arritur lejimin e dislokimit te trupave të Nato-s, gjë që ndikon në përmirësimin e raportit strategjik në rajonin me pasoja , arritën në një kercënim tokësor të sigurtë dhe që ndikoi direkt në  fitoren e fushatës ajrore.
Konflikti me 25 Shkurt 1998 filloi me përgatitje të shkurtëra të ushtrisë për të kontrolluar në disa rajone të Kosovës, nëpërmjet nxjerrjes së disa efektivave në shkallë nënreparti, mbajtja e të cilave ashtu siç ishin ngritur në rajonet e banuara nga shqipëtarët në Drenicë, ndodhej nën një bllokim të plotë. Policia e motivuar nga ky konflikt filloi menjëherë me familjet me angazhim politik. Në të kaluarën, para konfliktit Kosova njihte kufinjtë e saj konvencionalë, politiko-administrativ dhe shikohej si zgjidhje e çështjes arritje e autonomisë. Këtu duheshin ca hapa si : tkurrja e teritoreve shqipatare nga trungu mëmë, vendimi I marrëveshjes së Berlinit I vitit 1879, ku  tokat shqiptare si: Kosova, Shkodra, Manastiri dhe Janina iu dhanë shteteve ballkanike.Në Prizren me 10-25 Qershor 1878 u krijua lidhja shqiptare me të njëjtin emër.Zhvillimet në Kosovë para rezistencës së armatosur , strategjia e përdorur në realitetin kosovar që nga viti 1912 e deri në Luftën që bëri UÇK-ja në fundin e shekullit XX bëri që Kosova të mos mbetet nën regjimin serb. UÇK ishte shansi i vetëm i populit ,i cili gjeti mbështetje në krijimi dhe organizimin e veprimeve ushtarake, duke ditur se ajo ndoqi rrugën që ka ndjekur çdo ushtri tjetër çlirimtare.
Çështja e parë:
Kosova një hapësirë me vlera të përhershme gjeo-strategjike.
a-Kosova, një vështrim historik i saj.
E ashtuquajtura Shqipëri e Madhenuk është Shqipëria etnike.Ajo nuk përfshin të gjitha trojet shqiptare të banuara historikisht nga shqiptarët.Bashkimi i pjesës më të madhe të Kosovës si dhe i viseve të tjera me Shqipërinë , solli rrjedhoja pozitive për shqiptarët duke forcuar lidhjet, unitetin dhe ndjenjat e tyre kombëtare.
Kosova e banuar 92% nga shqiptarët, ka qenë gjithnjë e rëndësishme për serbët në kuptimin gjeo-strategjik dhe natyrisht për faktin se është treva më e pasur në rajon për resurset natyrore.Kështu emri zyrtar i njësisë administrative të Kosovës pothuajse gjatë gjithë periudhes së Titos ka qenë Kosova dhe metohia, shpesh e shkurtuar në një fjalë të vetme si Kosmet. Gjithashtu edhe fakti se pse u bë emri i një komponenti territorial është disi e paqartë. Ky emërtim nuk është përdorur kurrë si në emër territorial nga mbretërit e Serbisë mesjetare ku për herë të parë,paraqitet në analizat e betjës së madhe të 1389-ës zhvilluar në Fushë-Kosovë. Sipas burimeve duhet se fjalaKos do të thotë Zog i Zi në serbisht dhe ( ovo është prapashtesë).Kosova nuk është një emër vendi i pazakontë në Ballkan. Disa fshatra apo distriktë mbajnë emra Kosovë por që nuk kanë fare lidhje me vetë  Kosovën. Gjeografikisht Fushë-Kosova mund të përshkruhet jo vetëm fushë beteje, por si një rafshnaltë e tërë që shtrihet në veri dhe në jug të territorit të Prishtinës.
Burime të hershme bëjnë të ditur se ka ekzistuar gjithashtu një qytet minatorësh i vogël i quajtur Kosovë diku në rajon, por vendndodhja e saktë e saj nuk është e përcaktuar. Gjithashtu ka pasur edhe ndarje të vogla administrative të quajtura Kosovë në fillimet e Perandorisë Osmane, pikërisht në veri të prishtinës është një nënrrajon I njohur si Kosova e vogël.
Pavarësisht nga këto fakte me termin Kosovë, të gjitha dokumentet e shkruara 
i referohen gjithë rajonit gjeografik në përputhje me kufinjtë e pas vitit 1945( e ashtuquajtura Kosova dhe Metohia), me emrin Kosova.Kështu gjysma perëndimore e Kosovës, quhet Kosova Perëndimore dhe gjysma tjetër quhet Kosova Lindore.
       Gjeografia dhe gjeologjia na japin arsye thelbësore për të kuptuar rëndësinë historike dhe vazhdimësinë e Kosovës veçanërisht për gjysmën Lindore të saj.Ajo përmban përqëndrim të madh të mineraleve sa e gjithë Evrpopa Jug-Lindore.Miniera e Trepçes(pranë Mitrovicës, në veri të prishtinës), e eksploruar dhe e zhvilluar nga një kompani britanike në vitin 1920, u bë pas periudhës  së luftërave njëra nga furizueset më të rëndësishëm dhe më të mëdhenj të Evropës Jug-Lindore në zink dhe plumb. Kjo minierë u rihap në vitin 1960 duke siguruar 56 % të këtyre rezervave në Jugosllavi dhe 100%të prodhimit të nikelit. Gjithashtu të rëndësishme në të dy pjesët e Kosovës kemi edhe minierat e mëdha të qymyrit dhe bakrit si dhe ferritë e hekurit. Toka e pasur me shumë minerale  e ka bërë kosovën synim pushtimi për shumë ushtri që nga romakët e deri tek nazistët. Por ndër pasuritë minerale të Kosovës, më të rëndësishmet gjatë gjithë historisë së saj të hershme  kanë qenë pasuritë e saj në ar. Edhe për dy shekujt e fundit të sundimit otoman, nëntoka e pasur e Kosovës, mbeti e pashfrytëzuar dhe jashtë vëmendjes së otomanëve. Të dhënat gjeografike gjithashtu shpjegojnë faktin se përse pasuritë e këtij territori kanë qënë gjithmonë të rëndësishëm në aspektin strategjik.
Pavarësisht nga vargmalet, Kosova gjithnjë ka qenë një vendkalim për karvanët e tregtarëve dhe  të ushtrive të ndryshme. Kosova kishte dy rrugë shumë të rëndësishme: rruga e parë e lidhte atë me Shkodrën, një qendër e madhe tregtare në veri të Shqipërisë( e lidhur nga një lum i lundrueshëm me detin Adriatik).
Çështja shqiptare nuk është shfaqur tani por ky problem ka ekzistuar që në mesjetë. Për shtetet espansioniste ka qenë e pamundur të zbrapsi shqiptarët .Kjo është arritur vetëm me anë të kolonizimit gradual.Ky është i vetmi popull që arriti gjatë njëmijëvjecarit të fundit jo vetëm të mbijetojë , por edhe të krijojë bërthamën e një shteti me bazë shqiptare.
E tërë historia e truallit ku kanë jetuar shqiptarët edhe ajo e pasardhësve të tyre , ilirëve është shkruar me gjak.Për ta mbrojtur çdo pëllëmbë të kësaj toke janë bërë përpjekje të mëdha.Armiq të shumtë e të ndryshëm gjatë historisë i janë sulur këtij populli për ta zbuar nga këto toka , nga atdheu i tij që ia lanë trashëgim të parët.Më 1912  kur u krijua shteti shqiptar, gjysma e tokave shqiptare me histori e popullsi shqiptare iu aneksuan padrejtësisht shteteve fqinje.Kjo është bërë nëpërmjet disa marrëveshjeve , ku politika ndërkombëtare ka mbështetut politikën aneksuese sllave mbi Kosovën.Për të përgatitur terrenin për pushtimin e Kosovës, shovinistët serbë, i servirën popullit të tyre një propagandë të tmerrshem antishqiptare.Ka 150 vjet që luhet si një pjesë si një pjesë e përgjakur e politikës evropiane pa ndalur asnjëherë dorën e gjaksorit.
Serbia e ka okupuar dhe shtyrë Kosovën nga interesi i vet ekonomik, politik dhe gjeografik. Shqiptarët e Kosovës, luftojnë për liri dhe pavarësi që nga koha e Konferencës së Londrës në vitin 1913 e cila ia shkëputi pa mëshirë , Shqipërisë dhe ia bashkangjiti artificialisht Serbisë.Që nga luftërat ballkanike , shumë nga trojet shqiptare  ishin nën pushtimin e vendeve fqinje, deri në 10 Qershor të viti 1999 ku nderhynë forcat e Nato-s nën komandën e gjeneral Xhekson.  Pikërisht në këtë vit ra përfundimisht miti i përrallës së vjetër serbe për Kosovën si zemër e Serbisë , apo Serbi e vjetër.
Statistikat për Kosovën.
Sipërfaqja :
    -vise malore                     10.877km2
     -vise kodrinore                 63.5%

Kufijtë tokësorë :
Gjthsej :                            564 km
-me Serbinë                      265km
me Maqeoninë                   146 km
-me Shqipërinë                         101km
-me Malin e Zi                           62km

Relievi:
-Fusha e Kosovës                   500-570metër
-Fusha e Dukagjinit                  350-450metër.
-Maja më e lartë, maja e Xherovicës në Bjeshkët e Namuna me 2.656 metra.
-Pika më e ulët, shtrati I lumit të Drinit  të Bardhë.-265 metra.

Klima:  
-Në perëndim                          mesdhetare
-Në lindje                                  kontinentale
-Në male                                     alpine

Ujërat:
-Lumenjtë:Drini i Bardhë, Ibri, Stinica, Lepeci, Morava e Bicës etj.
Liqene natyrore: 16 në Sharrë dhe në Bjeshkët e namuna.
-Liqene artificial: Gzivodës, Batllavës, Bodecit, Radonoqit.
Vendburime termale, Banjat e Lixhës, Kllokotit, etj.

Pasuritë minerale :
-Rezervat e qymyrit, linjit, mbi 12 miliardë tonë.
-Rezervat e plumb-zinkut mbi 50 milionë ton.
-Rezervat e nukelit mbi 20 milionë ton.

Përbërja e tokës :
-Pedologjikisht është nga grupi i tokave më të mira nga potenciali prodhues.

Popullsia :
- Gjithsej                            mbi 2.2 milionë banorë.
-shqiptarë:                          mbi 92% =2.070.000 banorë.
-serbë:                                 rreth 6 %=152.000 banorë.
-të tjerë:                             rreth 2 %=78.000 banorë.

Religjionet:
-myslimanë                          75%
-katolikë                               19%
-ortodoksë:                           6%

Kryeqyteti:                                  Prishtina

Qytete e komuna më të mëdha:

Prishtina                                            210.000banorë.
-Prizreni:                                            180.000banorë
-Mitrovica:                                          140.000banorë
-Peja:                                                      140.000 banorë.
-Ferizaj:                                                 1350.000 banorë
-Gjakova:                                               1240.000banorë.
-Gjilan:                                                   1180.000banorëN
Ndarje administrative:
-Komuna 28:Deçani,  Dragashi,  Ferizaj,  Fushë-Kosovë,Gllogovci, Gjakova, Istogu
                 Kaçaniku, Kamenica, Klina, Leposaviqi,Lipjani, Mitrovica, Obiliqi Peja
                Podujeva, Prishtina , Prizreni, Rahoveci, Skenderaj, Suhareka, Shtrepca
                       Shtimja, Vitia, Vushtri, Zubin Potoku, Malisheva, Nuvoberda, Zveçani 

Gjuha:
-Mbi 92 % e banorëve autoktonë shqiptarë flasin gjuhën e njëhsuar letrare kombëtare, shqiptare.
Festa kombëtare:28 nëntori, dita e ngritjes së flamurit në Vlorë.
Festa shtetërore:2 Korriku 1990, dita e pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës.
Heroi Kombëtar: Gjergj Kastrioti  Skëndërbeu.
Flamuri:               I njëjtë me atë të Shqipërisë.

Arsimi dhe kultura:
-shkalla e lexueshmërisë : 83% e banorëve
-shkolla fillore 367 me 13.000mësues e 274.000nxënës.
-shkolla të mesme :60 me 3.660mësues e 63.400 nxënës.
-1 universitet me 890 mësues e 14.000studentë.

Muze :8 dhe teatro profesioniste :2
Të gjitha e zhvillojnë aktivitetin sipas organizimit të qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës.
Qyteti antik: Ulpiana

Për popullsinë shqiptare:
-lindjet vjetore:                                 30.51 për 1.000banorë.
-vdekshmëria                                    5.2 për 1.000banorë.

b)-Përshkriumi i pozitës gjeostrategjike të Kosovës.

     Pozita gjeografike e Kosovës në qendër të Gadishullit të Ballkanitështë mjaft e favorshme.Dy zonat e saj të rrafshta, Fusha  e Kosoves dhe Rrafshi i Dukagjinit, ku është përqëndruar pjesa më e madhe e popullsisë dhe kapacitetet kryesore të ekonomisë , ndonëse të rrethuara  me male nuk kanë pengesa serioze për tu lidhur me rajonet fqinjë.Qarku periferik i krijuar nga malet e Sharrit, Bjeshkët e namuna dhe Kopaniku çahet në shume vende nga grykat dhe luginat e lumenjve ose qafat e përshtatshme që mundësojnë një komunikim intensiv.Kosova sot përmes grykës së lumit Iber realizon lidhjen automobilistike dhe hekurudhore me magjistralën e Adriatikut, e cila çon në ballkanin verior dhe në Evropë, kurse përmes grykes së Kaçanikut realizohet lidhja me qendrat më të rëndësishme të Ballkanit Jugor, përkatësisht me Shkupin, Athinën, Selanikun dhe më tej në Azi me Stambollin etj.
Grukat e Drinit të Bardhë dhe të Rugovës e nxjerrin përmes Shqiperise dhe malit të Zi në brigjet e detit Adriatik, kurse lugina e Tapicës dhe Morava e Binçit gryka e Koncilit), mundësojnë në Lindje lidhjet me Nishin, Sofien e më tej me bregun e detit të Zi, si edhe me magjistralën hekurudhore dhe automobilistike Lubjan-Gjevgjeli, që gjithashtu sikurse magjistralja e Adriatikut, siguron lidhje intensive dhe komode me botën.Përveç pozitës gjeografike Kosova ka edhe një reliev mjaft të favorshëm.Relievi i Kosovës ndahet në dy pjesë të mëdha si:
-Fusha e Kosovës
-Fusha e Dykagjinit.
Popullimi i hershëm i Kosovës dhe i viseve të reja shqiptare lindore e veriore e bëjnë atë ndër trevat iliro-shqiptare më të lakmuara dhe shpeshherë shesh luftërash dhe cak pushtimesh e kolonizimesh me pasoja të rënda për popullsinë autoktone.
Gjithsesi Kosova dhe didsa vise të tjera kurrë nuk e ndërruan përkatësine e vet etnike për shkak të padrejtësive historike të të huajve.Më 2 Korrik dhe 2 Shtator 1990 duke mishëruar dëshirën mbarëpopullore të shqiptarëve që përbënin rreth 90% të popullsisë së Kosovës doli akti me të cilin u sanksionua pavarsia nga Republika e Serbisë dhe u shpal, Republika e Kosovës si njësi e barabartë  në ish-federatën jugosllave.Ky akt ndonëse nuk gjeti përkrahjen e duhur ndërkombëtare përbënte një veprim të ligjshëm kushtetues, i cili patjetër do të kryhej nën vëmendjen e politikanëve , hartuesve evropianë dhe që do të shërbente për stabilitetin e nevojshëm rajonal.
c)Historia a marrëdhënieve Serbo-shqiptare
Marrëdhëniet shqiptare jugosllave midis dy luftërave botërore si temë historiografike ka tërhequr vëmëndjen si të analistëve të kohës,ku zhvilloheshin ngjarjet, ashtu edhe të studiusve pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe është e natyrshme që më tepër me këtë cështje do të merreshin historianët e të dy vendeve.Fqinji tjetër më i interesuar për raportet shiptare-jugosllave ka qenë Greqia ,meqënëse qarqet sunduese greke kanë pasur pretendime territoriale në periudhën midis dy luftrave.Ata kanë mbështeteur edhe idenë e copëtimit te Shqipërisë dhe politikën jugosllave kundër saj.
Marrëdhëniet shqiptare jugosllave i ka bërë objekt studimi edhe historiografia e vendeve të tjera, veçanërisht ajo italiane edhe kjo nuk ështe e rastit.Për nga pozita gjeografike dhe synimet strategjike Italia ka qenë e pranishme në të gjitha etapat e marrëdhënieve midis Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë dhe ka ndikuar në këtë mënyrë në uljet dhe ngritjet e tyre.Çështja shqiptare ka qenë nga më të mprehtat edhe ne marrëdhëniet italo-jugosllave të kohës.
Ndonëse jo si objeki i veçantë, marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-jugosllave midis dy luftërave kanë gjetur trajtim edhe në historiografinë e vendeve të tjera evropiane si: ajo Angleze, Franceze, si dhe në historiografinë Amerikane, të cilat janë përpjekur të mbrojnë pozicionet zyrtare të qeverive përkatëse dhe e kanë trajtuar çështjen e marrëdhënieve midis Shqiperisë dhe Jugosllavisë në varësi të marëdhënieve që kishte ky apo ai shtet me këto dy vende.Ky trajtim është më tepër karakteristik për historiografinë e kohës.Bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk është e interesuar seriozisht për përgatitjen e dialogut shqiptaro-serb.Diplomacia ndërkombëtare për problemin e çështje shqiptare çdo gjë e ka ende në nivelin politik duke pasur për qëllim ruajtjen e hapësirave të ballkanit.Kjo gjë e ashpërson situatën duke bërë që të mos ketë dialog shqiptaro-serb pa konflikt të hapur.
Serbia ka qenë nismëtare ( veç në Luftën e Dytë Botërore), shkaktare dhe pjesëmarrëse në të gjitha luftërat që janë zhvilluar në Ballakan në 150 vitet e fundit, sidomos në ish-territoret e  ish-Jugosllavisë.
Pas vitit 1921 Beogradi dhe Roma përgatitën politikën e depërtimit paqësor në Shqipëri për të realizuar objektivat e tij të mëparshme.Vendosja e marrëdhënieve normale me shtetet fqinje ishte edhe në dobi të Shqipërisë.Fqinjësia e mirë me Jugosllavinë sikurse edhe me shtetet e tjera do të mund të krijonte kushte të favorshme ndërkombëtare për konsolidimin e pavarësisë së shtetit shqiptar.
Në Janar të vitit 1922 qeveria Shqiptare kërkoi ndërmjetësinë e Fuqive të Mëdha dhe të Lidhjes së Kombeve për vendosjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike midis Shqipërisë dhe mbretërisë Serb-Kroate-Sllovene.Të dyja palët bënë disa veprime për të demonstruar gadishmërinë e tyre për të zhviluar marrëdhënie normale me njëra-tjetrën.Në Janar të vitit 1922 filloi lundrimi i anijeve jugosllave në Liqenin e Shkodrës, në linjën Rike-Shkodër. Si edhe u vendosën shërbime të rregullta telefonike dhe postare midis të dy vendeve.Kështu shpjegohet edhe ajo ngutje për të mos thënë presion që u  vu re në muajt e parë pas vendosjes së marrëdhënieve diplomatike për ti nënshkruar dhe për ti realizuar marëveshjet ekonomike të propozuara nga qeveria jugosllave.Nga vjeshta e viti 1922 kontaktet midis përfaqësuesve të dy qeverive erdhën duke u shtuar .Në Shtator mbërriti në Beograd përfaqësuesi i parë  zyrtar në nivelin e sekretarit të delegatës.Në Gjenevë në sesionin e Asamblesë së Lidhjes së Kombeve u takuan zyrtarisht dy delegacionet përkatëse por pa rezultat.Operacioni ushtarak që filli me 14 Janar të vitit 1923 brenda territorit të shtetit shqiptar në 21 janar u shtri edhe në zonën neutrale.Popullsia shqipatre në zonën e ripushtuar nga jugosllavët rezistoi me armë.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Ripushtimi jugosllav i Kosovës.Genocidi i ushtrisë jugosllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare.*
Gjatë gjithë viteve të luftës Kosova dhe organizmat e lëvizjes Nacional-Çlirimtare kishiun qenë të lidhur drejtpërdrejt me organet qëndrore të Jugosllavusë, duke gëzuar kështu statusin politik që kishin edhe pjesët e tjera të Federatës Jugosllave.Pas mbarimit të luftës shpresohej që ky status me Jugosllavinë e re jo vetëm që do të ruhej, por edhe do të çohej më tej në bazë të vullnetit të shprehur nga përfaqësuesit e popullit të Kosovës në Konferencëne Bujanit.Mirëpo nuk ndodhi kështu.Që në Shkurt të viti 1945 në Kosovë u vendos administrimi ushtarak dhe ndërsa njësitë partizane kosovare luftonin në Kroaci dhe Slloveni për çlirimin e tërë Jugosllavisë, në Kosovë u dyndën divizionet serbo-malazeze,52.46,divizioni 50 maqedonas etj.
Pushtimi i Kosovës nga ushtria jugosllave u shoqërua me veprime terroriste dhe dënime massive të shqiptarëve.Në rrethanat e genocidit vrasjeve dhe ndjekjeve që po u bëshin shqipatareve në Kosovë qeveria shqipatre nuk mund të qëndronte indiferente, sepse në këtë rast shtrohej çështja e qëndrimit ndaj një problemi të ndjeshëm  kombëtar shkruante Ministria e Punëve te Jashtme në një letër drejtuar Degatës Shqipëtare në Beograd.
Atmosfera e përgjithshme e marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-jugosllave në pranverën e viti 1923, duket e qetë, por në fakt ajo vazhdonte të ishte e ngarkuar jo vetëm me shumë probleme të akumuluara të trashëguara, por edhe me probleme të reja që lindin si rezultat i përplasjeve të interesave të kundërta në pragun e shpërthimit të sulmit të armatosur kundër Shqipërisë në kufirin jugosllav, ishin grumbulluar 7-8 mijë forca të Ushtrisë së Regullt Jugosllave të Armatosur si dhe mercenare.Agresioni ishte parashikuar të zhvillohej në tre drejtime prej Malit të Zi në drejtim të Shkodrës, nga Prizreni në drejtim të Krumës me objektiv po Shkodrën dhe nga Dibra në drejtim të Peshkopisë me objektiv Tiranën.
*-A kemi shpresë në fillimin e një dialogu demokratik midis intelektualëve shqiptarë dhe atyre serb?*
Intelektualët shqiptarë vazhdimisht janë angazhuar dhe angazhohen për dialog dhe për zgjidhjen e të gjitha problemeve që ekzistojnë për një kohë të gjatë veçanërisht gjatë viteve 1981-1986, kur mjetet e informacionit në Serbi ushqyen opinionin publik me gjithëfarë pohimesh negative për Kosovën
Shumica e intelektualëve kosovarë shihnin se çfare ndikimi pati një qëndrim i tillë ndaj ngjarjeve që pasuan sidomos ndaj ndryshimeve kushtetuese të vitit 1989.
Kjo çështje ( është fjala për cështjen e Kosovës), duhet të zgjidhet me marrëveshjen shqiptaro-serbe dhe ne vazhdimisht bëjmë përpjekje që përmes institucioneve ndërkombëtare, të fillojë më në fund ky dialog por për fat të keq deri tani nuk është arritur asgjë.Gjithsesi pritet që pala serbe do ta kuptojë dhe do të dorëzohet nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare dhe do të hyjë në këtë dialog me shqiptarët.Derisa ( politika e Paqes)krenohet me paaftësinë e saj në planin ndërkombëtar kjo poiltikë duke ngritur zërin nëpërmjet grykës së pushkës, i detyron të mëdhenjtë të marrin parasysh misionin e UÇK që kanë ngritur krye dhe kështu nuk i lë hapësirë injorimit.Natyrisht ky interesim i të mëdhënjve nuk do të mbetet më në suazat e pakicës kombëtare dhe të një autonomie, sepse një gjë të tillë e mohon pushka.Politika e luftës është politikë e realitetit, politikë e largpamësve .
d)-Zhvillimet e reja demokratike në Evropën Juglindore dhe ndryshimi i tyre në Kosovë.
Ndryshimet demokratike që ndodhën në Evropë pas vitit1988 ndikuan edhe në Kosovë edhe në viset e tjera shqiptare në Jugosllavi.Forcat demokratike kosovare krahas kërkesave kombëtare, shtruan edhe kërkesa të tjera me karakter politik dhe ekonomik në fund të këtij viti.Ndërsa në fillim të vitit 1989 me qindra kosovarë manifestuan kundër dhunës kushtetuese serbe që synonte të likuidonte autonominë e krahinës.Më 21 Shkurt të viti 1989, 215 intelektualë të Kosovës i bënë thirrje opinionit jugosllav dhe Kuvendit të Kosovës të mbronte pozitën kushtetuese të Kosovës.Më 28 Mars të vitit 1989 Kuvendi i Serbisë miratoi ndryshimet kushtetuese që I mohuan Kosovës autonominë që gëzonte në bazë të kushtetutës së vitit 1974.Zyrtarët serb theksonin se me ndryshimin e Kushtetutës gjendja në Kosovë do të stabilizohej , por edhe me këtë ndryshim gjendja në këtë krahinë nuk është qetësuar, përkundrazi ajo duket se është ashpërsuar dhe shihet si perespektivë për demokratizimin politik të Kosovës në këto rrethana.

*-Kërkesa për pavarësi nga Serbia: Deklarata e Akademisë së Arteve dhe Shkencave të Kosovës.*
Në Maj të vitit 1990 kërkonte që Kosova të shpallej subjekt i pavarur dhe i barabartë me Jugosllavinë .Çështja kombëtare e Kosovës u bë kështu pjesë e lëvizjes për demokraci.Dështimet e politikës së Serbisë lidhur me zgjidhjen e krizës kosovare janë të dukshme për demokracinë evropiane.
Problemi nuk është thjesht Kosova, ashtu si edhe më parë ishin etnitë e tjera që përbënin Federatën Jugosllave .( Sllovenia, Bosnja dhe Kroacia), tashmë republika të pavarura.Diktatura e Miloshevçit është burimi parësor i konflikteve etnike dhe i shprëthimit histerik të ndjenjave nacionaliste, njeriu që I ka vënë zjarrin mbarë Ballkanit.nëqoftëse në Beograd do të kishin një qeveri demokratike, ndarja do të kishte qenë aq paqësore sa edhe divorci midis Sllovakisë dhe Republikës Çeke.Natyrsht këtu nuk bëhet fjalë që demokracitë e zhvilluara të marrin pjesë sistematikisht në aksione ushtarake kundër gjithë atyre regjimeve auroritare që gjenden anembanë rruzullit tokësor, kjo do të ishte e pamundur për më tepër askush nuk mund të na sigurojë që një demokraci e dalë nga gryka e pushkës hedh rrënjë ngaherë dhe jep frytet e veta edhe pse në disa raste tejet e rëndësishme si në atë të Gjermanisë që ka ndikuar në Evropën Juglindore e të Japonisë.Por të paktën kërkohet një rend botëror  në të cilën të miratohet prej të gjithe regjimeve një minimum të drejtash njerëzore si edhe të vendosen sanksione të ashpra nga ana e kombeve demokratike kundër gjithë atyre që i shkelmojnë haptazi këto të drejta në raste të veçanta edhe ushtarake si në Kosovë.Kjo kur lind nevoja e një deliri nacionalist të një tiranie siç qe ajo serbe.


*Cëshjta e dytë.*

Lufta e Koovës si një cështje e historisë së Shqipërisë.
Historikisht Kosova ka qenë vendi i përplasjeve të njëpasnjëshme të armatosura kryesisht mes serbëve dhe shqipëtarëve.Dihet se Kosobva është vetëm një nga trevat shqiptare kurse Shqipëria, politika apo shteti shqiptar ka përfaqësuar gjithnjë pas 1913-ës më pak se gjysmën e tyre.Nga ana tjetër problematika e trevave dhe e kombti shqiptar në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore është shumë e gjerë.Gjithsesi qoftë edhe  vetëm  në ketë kënvështrim ai ende ka mbetur në diskutim nga histriografia e huaj dhe sidomos diferencohet dhe shtremberohet nga historiografia serbo-jugosllave, veçanerisht kur është fjala për shqiptrarët e Kosovës dhe ato të viseve të tjera të aneksuara në ish-Jugosllavi.Për shkak të pengesave të ndryshme objektive dhe subjektive të cilat në forma të reja gjatë dhjetë viteve të fundit ende janë të pranueshme.Sot është e vështirë të pohohet se është rastësisht e ndikuar nga elementet e traditës ose të momentit.

*Kosova në kufijtë e njohur konvencionalë politiko-administrativë.*
Aktualisht Kosova kufizohet me Serbinë , Maqedoninë, Malin e Zi dhe me Republikën e Shqipërisë.Këta kufinj në mënyren më paradoksale e ndajnë edhe sot territorin kompak shqiptar në pesë njësi politike duke dëshmuar rastin unikal në Evropë e ndoshta në botë për copëtimin territorial të një kombi.Lufta për çlirimin kombëtar të popujve të shtypur në kushtet e sotme të zhvillimit ekonomik, politik e ushtarak ka hyre në një fazë të ndërlikuar dhe tejet komplekse.Në këto rrethana të brendshme dhe të jashtme u  shtrua kërkesaKosova Republikësi kërkesë minimale në aspektin e çlirimit kombëtar,kërkesë që e bashkoi pupullin shqiptar dhe e tronditi nga themelet jugosllavinë titiste edhe pse populli i robëruar shqiptar i kishte karakteristikat e kombit dhe ishte i vetëdijshëm që i takonte plotësisht e drejta e kombeve për vendosje deri në shkëputje .Grupet e organizuara ilegale duke pasur parsysh rethanat ndërkombetare dhe ato Brenda jugosllave si dhe forcën jo të mjaftueshme qoftë njerëzore, qoftë ushtarake për realizimin e kërkesave populore në programet e tyre unanimisht si kërkesë politike dhe i kishte demaskuar hegjemonizmi serb perpara opinionit jugosllav dhe atij botëror, kishte ndikuar fguqishëm në ashpersimin e luftës klanore benda RSFJ-së, gjë që coi deri në shkaterriin e Jugosllavisë si burg i popujve dhe i internacionalizoi deri ne maksimum cështjen shqiptare në botë.Këto sanksione janë të pamohueshme .Në këtë drejtim faktet flasin vetë :perqeshje: as ribashkimit të Gjermanisë dhe miratimit të një varg marrëveshjeve ndërmjet shteteve evropiane për integrim ekonomik, në botë u krijuan rrethana të reja politike edhe për Kosovën.



*Zgjidhja e çështjes së Kosovës përmes autonomisë.*
Kemi ëndërruar dhe e kemi ditur  se zgjidhja dhe rruga më e drejtë për zgjidhjen e kësaj çështjeje është bashkimi kombëtar.Tani do të shohim se ajo është zgjidhja e vetme e mundshme në këto rrethana.Zgjidhje të tilla I shkojnë për shtat popullit shqiptar edhe pse nuk do të parashtrohet nga Serbia një zgjidhje kompromisi ndërmjet serbëve dhe shqiptarëve, një zgjidhje e tillë mes shqiptarëve dhe sebëve është e pamundur.
         Multietnike-Kundër përpjekjeve serbe faktori shqiptar realizoi një raport etnik absolut në Kosovë  92% për shqiptarët dhe 4 % për serbët, ose mbi 200 banorë/km2.
Marrëveshje historike e serbëve dhe shqiptarëve për ndarjen e Kosovës një variant me interes për serbët por i pa pranueshëm për shqiptarët.Serbët kërkonin 60% të territorit, pjesën më të pasur të Kosovës , duke u lënë shqiptarëve pjesën më të varfër pa kushte minimale për të mbijetuar.Kjo nuk mund të bëhej pa luftë.
*Luftabeti mjeti më efikas për zgjidhjen e problemit të Kosovës.*
Serbia ose e humbiste Kosovën përgjithnjë ose mund të fitonte një pjesë  pasi e kishte zbrazur nga shqiptarët.Jo vetëm zhvillimet historike por edhe situatae brendshme politike në Serbi se zgjidhja më e preferuar e opinionit serb ishte ajo e e zgjidhjes  me luftë  të çështjes së Kosovës.Pas vitit 1990 kur u shpërbë ish-Jugosllavia shqiptarët i mbërtheu ndjenja pacifiste e bindjes se zgjidhja do të ishte paqësore.Përgjithësisht ky qëndrim ishte i justifikueshëm.Perëndimi paralajmeronte hapur se nuk do të pranonte një levizje të dhunshme në Kosovë që prekte interesat strategjike të tij.Por periudha pas vitit 1996 do të sfidonte mbështetjen e deritanishme me mjete paqësore duke i hapur rrugën krijimit me shpejtësi të elementeve të para të dhunës dhe përplasjes së armatosur në të gjithë Kosovën, në formën e një lufte guerile drejtuar kundër autoriteteve të shtetit serb.
Deshpërimin nga mungesa e alternatives për zgjidhje dhe mundësitë e lënies përsëri të Kosovës nën regjimin serb nxitën pjesën më aktive të popullsisë shqiptare të Kosovës të radikalizojnë kërkesat e lëvizjet dhe shumë shpejt të transformohet me një strkuture ushtarake në palë luftuese të mbështetur me veprime të hapura kundër strukturave ushtarake e policore serbe në të gjithë Kosovën.Shumë shpejt ngjarjet në terren do të shikonin aktivitetin e shtetit serb me paralajmërime serioze për një lëvizje gjithë popullore drejt shkëputjes së plotë.
Beogradi vlerëson drejt mjedisin kërcënues dhe del me idenë e pacifikimit të Kosovës që nënkuptonte eliminimin e grupeve te sapoformuara guerrile shqiptare të cilat vepronin nën emërtimin Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës.Kjo ide i paraqitet edhe përfaqësuesit të palës amerikane dhe deklaratat e Ëashingtonit se veprimet e disa grupeve në Kosovë janë terroriste , u interpretua në Beograd, si dritë jeshile për të ndërhyrë me mjete të dhunshme.
Në këto rrethana populli shqiptar u gjend në një situatë tejet e rëndë.Shteti mëmë Shqipëri kalonte një krizë të rëndë ekonomike , ndërsa gjysma tjetër e kombit ishte e pushtuar dhe e copëtuar.
Ky është brumi i parë i pastër dhe i shëndoshë me të cilin u gatua një ushtri e cila mori emrin e lavdishëm UÇK.
Kjo ushtri është pika kulmore e qëndresës shqiptare pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore.Luftëtarët e kësaj ushtrie ishin trima dhe besnikë të idealeve të tyre deri në vetmohim dhe arritën të kuptojnë politikën e kohës dhe sensin e zhvillimit që impononte kjo politikë.

*a)-Tkurrja e territoreve shqiptarë nga trungu mëmë.*

Ashtu si tërë historia e kombit tonë edhe historia e popullit të Kosovës është njëherazi dhe heroike dhe dramatike.Heroikja qëndron në atë që me sakrifica, luft dhe gjak, që nga pushtimet e para sllave , ato osmane e më vonë kundër sunduesve serbomëdhenj pas vitit 1913 ai popull diti të ruajë e të zhvillojë traditat, zakonet kulturën dhe gjuhën e vet amtare.
Gjatë sundimit pesë shekullor, Kosova konsiderohej një nga katër vilajetet e Shqipërisë së nënshtruar nën Perandorinë Osmane.Në fund të rënies së kësaj Perandorie , shqiptarët gjeten mbështetjen e turqve për mbrojtjen e trojeve të tyre nga pushtimi dhe nga copëtimi midis vendeve që bënin pjesë në Aleancën Ballkanike.Shekulli XIX është periudha ku vende si :egjiptiane: reqia, Bullgaria e Serbia filluan lëvizjen kombëtare për tu shkëputur nga Perandoria Osmane e për të dalë më vete në kombe.
Në shekullin e XIX shqiptarët u përballën me nacionalizmin gjithnjë e në rritje të vendeve ballkanike si Serbia, Mali i Zi, Greqia dhe Bullgaria.Këto shtete të reja filuan polemikën mbi tokat shqiptare.Veçanërisht serbët e malazezët ishin armiqtë më të pangopur .Fuqitë Perëndimore përkrahën shpalljen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë me 1912, me qëllim që të ndalohej përhapja e influencës ruse në Ballakn dhe të ndalohej dalja e saj në Adriatik.Shqiptarët, kombi më i vjetër në Gadishullin Ballkanik, duke filluar nga shekulli i XIX po përpiqeshin të fitonin pavarësinë e tyre.
Përballë vendimeve të Marrëveshjes së Berlinit, të vitit 1878 ku tokat, shqiptare si: Kosova, Shkodra, Manastiri dhe Janina ju dhanë Bullgarisë, Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe Greqisë.Në qytetin e Prizrenit në 10-25 Qershor 1878 u krijua  Lidhja Shqiptare me të njëjtin emër e cila rroku armët për mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare nga rreziku i copëtimit.Shqiptarët u bashkuan në luftë për mbrojtjen e trojeve te tyre, që ishin nën Perandorinë Osmane.
Armiqtë e shqiptarëve me ndihmën e Rusisë krijuan lidhjen kundër Turqisë, por në fakt qëllimi ishte copëtimi i Shqipërisë dhe zhdukja e emrit shqiptar.Edhe publicistët shqiptarë të asaj kohe, theksojnë se pregatitjet që po bëheshin për luftën Ballkanike kishin si objektiv copëtimin e tokave shqiptare.Në marrëveshjen ballkanike që u bë , u vendos ndarja e tokave shqiptare, pra në këtë mënyrë Malit të Zi do ti jepej veriu dhe verilindja dhe pjesën tjetër do ta merrte Greqia.Nga Lufta që ekzistonte mes Perandorisë Osmane dhe katër shteteve ballkanike, shqiptarët shqetësoheshin dhe kishin frikë se harta ballakanike do të ndryshonte në dëm të tyre.Në realitet serbët e sunduan Kosovën gjatë një periudhe të shkurtër në Mesjetë.(1331-1355).Në kohët moderrne Kosova, u vu nën sundimin e Serbisë pas luftërave Ballkanike 1913.
Më 9/10/1912 Mali i Zi sulmoi Shqipërinë.Ushtria malazeze plaçkiti dhe i vuri flakën fshatit të Koplikut.Serbët me 29 nëntor morën Elbasanin, Tiranën dhe Durrësin.Qëllimi kryesor i asaj lufte që quhej Ballkanike , ishte copëtimi I Shqipërisë.Lufta e Parë Ballkanike që u zhvillua më 1912 u shfrytëzua nga shteti serb për të pushtuar Kosovën.Kosova kishte qënë prej kohësh synim i shovinizmit serbomadh dhe i politikës evropiane.Ndërsa qëllimi kryesor i këtij synimi pushtues qëndronte në shfrytëzimin ekonomik të saj.
Popullsia e Kosovë ishte e detyruar shpesh që të shpërngulej nga vatra e saj.Vala e parë e shpërnguljeve me dhunë të shqiptarëve datohet pas Kongresit të Berlinit më 1878.Në vitin 1878 u zbuan me dhunë 350.000 banorë kosovarë me etni shqipatre.Vetëm në periudhën Nëntor-Djetor 1912 u dëbuan nga vatra e tyre 20359 persona.Shteti jugosllav krahas mohimit të të drjtave njerëzore dhe kombëtare të shqiptareve synonte dhe spastrimin etnik të tyre duke i dëbuar nga trojet e tyre.Për këtë qëllim u përdorën dy rrugë:
-shpërngulja e shqiptareve nga Kosova
-kolonizimi i trojeve shqiptare me kolonë serb dhe malazezë.
Ndryshe nga viset e tjera të mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene, lëvizjet shqiptare , kolonizimi i parapriu Reformës Agrare.Ardhja e kolonëve kishte filluar qysh në vitin 1913.Në bazë të vendimeve të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve të vitit 1913 bashkë me Jugosllavinë në zgjedhën fashiste u vendosën edhe viset shqiptare që padrejtësisht  qenë aneksuar nga Jugosllavia.Shteti shqiptar megjithëse i copëtuar nga Aleanca ballkanike dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha Evropiane , hodhi themelet dhe filloi të marrë rrugën e tij të progresit.Që në castet e lindjes së kesaj Aleance shqiptartët dhe turqit u gjendën përkrah njëri- tjetrit në mbrotje të Shqipërisë dhe që atëherë e në vazhdim marrëdhëniet mes popujve tanë kanë ardhur duke u forcuar.
Serbia është treguar paranoike në lidhje me çështjen e Kosovës.Ajo ngriti dhe kultivoi Brenda dhe jashteë saj një mit absurd dhe e quajti Kosovën:Djepi i Serbisë dhe vendi ku filloi historia e Serbisë.
Gjatë Luftës së parë dhe të Dytë Botërore ndihmuan nga Austro-Hungaria dhe Gjermania, Kosova njihet e bashkuar me Shqipërinë.Gjermania naziste e njihte si shtet neutral.

b)-Zhvillimet në Kosovë para rezistencës së armatosur.Strategjia e përdorur në realitetin kosovar.

E tërë historia e truallit ku kanë jetuar shqiptarët dhe paraardhësit e tyre është e shkruar me gjak.Për ta mbrojtur këtë tokë janë bërë përpjekje të mëdha.Në shekuj armiqtë e shumtë të këtij populli janë përpjekur ta zbojnë nga atdheu që u kanë lënë të parët trashëgimi.
Më 1912 kur u krijua shteti shqiptar gati gjysma e trojeve shqiptare u aneksuan nga shtetet fqinje.Populli shqiptar i Kosovës, i cili jetonte në tokat e stërgjyshërve të tij dhe i ndarë nga trungiu mëmë, ndodhet sot përballë represionit serb.Ai është i vendosur që në fund me të gjitha sakrificat që i dalin përpara ta fitojë lirinë e dëshiruar në shekuj.
Duke pasur parasysh se lufta në Kosovë është e domosdoshme dhe në përputhje me rrethanat e brendshme dhe ato të jashtme , është i pashmangshëm, organizimi i popullit në këtë front të përbashkët.Del si detyrë e dorës së parë , si detyrë që nuk mund të lihet për më vonë.
Zjarri I luftës së hapur në Jugosllavi po u afrohet gjithnjë e më tepër edhe trojeve kosovare.Detyrë e çdo shqiptari pavarësisht nga bindjet politike është të mendojë dhe të punojë për luftën që po afrohet dhe që po merr karakterin e një lufte kombëtare.
Intensiteti i kësaj force të popullit varet ekskluzivisht nga organizimi i dhe nga strategjia e luftes së tij.Sot duke pasur parasysh rrethanat ndërkombëtare dhe veçanërisht zhvillimet e ngjarjeve në ish-Jugosllavi, vetëm strategjia luftarake është një strategji e drejtë e cila përveç kryengritjes së armatoshur do të sigurojë çlirimin e plotë të Kosovës.
Këtë forcë populli do ta aktivizojë për luftën e armatosur e cila do ta shpie atë në mënyrë të pashmangshme në kryengritje popullore dhe si rrjedhojë në çlirim të potë të trojeve shqiptare.
Që nga Janari dhe në mes të muajit Shkurt 1997 forcat policore serbe,zhvilluan një fushatë të gjerë bastisjesh dhe arrestimesh në gjithë Kosovën në ndjekje të pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së.Ndaj të arrestuarve dhe familjeve te tyrte policia serbe ushtroi një terror të paparë.Në zyrat e UDB-së vazhdoi një dhunë vazhdueshme dhe të shfrenuar ndaj të burgosurve kosovarë.

Ndërkohë në Shqipëri si pasopje e politikes që po ndiqet , populli shpërtheu depot ushtarake, duke bërë kështu të mundur armatosjen e të gjithë popullsisë.Kjo situatë e paqëndrueshme më tepër u shfrytëzua nga elementet kriminale në Shqipëri.Arsyet klasike të një lufte janë pushtime territoriale, interesat gjeopolitike.Pak arsye dhe aq më pak motivacion kanë serbët për një luftë-aventurë në Kosovë ndaj janë për politikën e paqes dhe e gjithë kjo e ka një shpjegim tepër të thjeshtë: Serbët nuk kanë nevoijë për luftë në Kosovë, pasi ata e kanë pushtuar njëherë atë.Duke përdorur politikë paqësore si armë kundër Kosovës përballë një politike botërore paqësore, ata përpiqen të ruajnë interesat e tyre në Kosovë.Por ky është një argument i denjë vetëm për ata që kanë shkëputur çdo lidhje me realitetin.Në kohën kur në Bosnjë po vazhdon të ruhet paqja vetëm me ndihmën e forcave shumëkombëshe, në Ballkan ekziston rreziku i shpërthimit të konfliktit edhe në Kosovë.UÇK e panjohur deri tani në arenën ndërkombëtare, nën shembullin e Bosnjës, i ka shpallur luftë të hapur Serbisë duke kërkuar rrespektim  e të drejtave të popullit kosovar.UÇK Nuk e fsheu qëllimin e saj:bashkimin e provincës së Kosovës, së banuar nga 90% e popullsisë me etni shqiptare, me shtetin shqiptar.Dalja në skenë e UÇK ishte pretekst për palën serbe për të rifilluar në Kosovë një fushatë dhune dhe represioni.Të gjitha këto dhunime u maskuan në të ashtuquajturën Luftë kundra terrorizmit shqiptar.Pasi dihej se dalja në skenë e UÇK-së nuk ishte ndonjë fenomen i ri , por ishte thejsht dalja hapur para gjithë botës për të kërkuar mbrojtjen e të drejtave të popullit kosovar.Gjithë kjo bëri që ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë të ndiqen me vëmendje në Serbi.Disa analiste si edhe shtypi i pavarur serb tërheq vëmendjen se situata ndëretnike në Kosovë është e tendosur.Ata e theksojnë se te dy palët, si jo serbe edhe ajo shqiptare në Kosovë duhet të përpiqen në maksimum per të qetësuar gjendjen dhe pushojnë së akuzuari njëra-tjetrën për vrasjet që ndodhnin.Por as këto thirrje nuk sherbyen për të qetësuar gjendjen.Tashmë në Kosovë gjendja qe aq e tensionuar sa rrezikohej shpërthimi i një konflikti ndërnacional si ai në Bosnjë.Pushtuesit serbë nuk heqin dorë lehtë nga Kosova.
Ndërkohë sipas burimeve dihet se shtabi I përgjithshëm i UÇK-se ka një strategji të qartë jo vetëm për situatën aktuale por edhe në lidhjë më zhvillimet e mëvonshme.Pjestarët e UÇK-së ishin djemtë më benikë dhe patriote te Kosovës, të cilët hartuan një plan të saktë për të mbrojtur të drejtat e popullit të tyre.Ata ishin mjaft të qartë si në strategjinë që do të ndiqnin ushtarakisht ashtu edhe në strategjinë politike që do të përbëntë mbështetjen e kësaj lufte.Duhet theksuar  kjo politike dhe kjo strategji e ndjekur prej tyre ishte fryt i një pune te palodhur të emigrantëve shqiptarë dhe kosovarë kudo në botë , të cilët përdorën gjithçka mundën (burime financiare dhe intelektuale) për te sensibilizuar opinionin botëror dhe për ti ndërgjegjësuar se një represion kaq i ashpër nuk mund te egzistonte më në Evropen e shekullit te XXI kur kudo flitej për një bashkëpunim reciprok mes popujve.Kështu , organizimi i forcave liridashëse në një organ të fuqishëm sic ishte UÇK dhe sensibilizimi i opinionit bën që veprimet e UÇK-së të mos shiheshin më si një akt terrorist por si një lëvizje për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të një populli të dhunuar në shekuj.

----------

